

 Outsource server/network monitoring? - Polichism
http://www.polichism.org/2011/03/10/distantpower/

======
gtani
Hey, pagerDuty!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1818061>

~~~
Polichism
But 'pageDuty' is just a small part of the whole idea.

